# Hallo zusammen :-)



## do0fY (25. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
  wollte mich auch mal vorstellen. do0fY37 Jahre alt. Zu 99% verbringe ich meine Gaming Zeit mit dem PC – mit Konsolen bin ich nie warm geworden. Angefangen mit dem C64 (Henrys Haus war immer mein Lieblingsspiel als Kind)  
  Hauptsächlich spiele ich heute BF5 – allerdings bin ich kein Hardcore Gamer mehr, der stundenlang zocken kann. Der Alltag lässt es einfach nicht mehr zu. Meine heimliche Liebe sind aber nach wie vor Strategiespiele, allerdings ist da seit C&C Generals nie mehr was gekommen, was mir richtig Spaß gemacht hätte [FONT=&quot]☹[/FONT] Wie ich der Serie nachtrauere. 
  Setup:
Array 
  Dazu natürlich auch noch Xbox und Playstation, die aber mehr Deko als Spielgeräte sind [FONT=&quot]????



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT]


----------



## McDrake (26. Januar 2020)

Tach

Also Deine Ausrüstung ist "ganz ok"


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Januar 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> Also Deine Ausrüstung ist "ganz ok"



Schweizerische Chiffre für "verdammt, ich werd' gelb vor Neid?"


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2020)

Hast zwei Monitore übereinander, weil du viel "Over-Watch" spielst? ^^   

Ich hab mit grad nen 32 Zoll-Curved von MSI bestellt, hoffe der kann mithalten...


----------



## do0fY (26. Januar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast zwei Monitore übereinander, weil du viel "Over-Watch" spielst? ^^
> 
> Ich hab mit grad nen 32 Zoll-Curved von MSI bestellt, hoffe der kann mithalten...



Nein. Noch nie gespielt. In erster Linie fürs Programmieren und beim Zocken läuft da häufig noch irgendein Film/Doku oder eben ne Playliste  Außerdem sieht es cooler aus


----------



## fud1974 (27. Januar 2020)

do0fY schrieb:


> D
> Hauptsächlich spiele ich heute BF5 – allerdings bin ich kein Hardcore Gamer mehr, der stundenlang zocken kann. Der Alltag lässt es einfach nicht mehr zu.



Sprachs und zeigt eine Zocker-Höhle vor dem Herrn. 



> Intel Core i9 9900K (Watercooled)
> 32GB Speicher
> 2x EVGA2800 TI im SLI / NVLink (Watercooled)
> 2x Samsung C49HG90DMU 32 Monitore



Quasi die Grundausstattung von jemanden der seinen Rechner nur noch für ernste Anwendungen benutzt, I understand....   

Irgendwie muss ja Word flüssig laufen.

 Nicht böse gemeint, ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen, ich hatte im Kopf schon ein halbes Drehbuch fertig für einen entsprechenden Comedy-Sketch.

".. seitdem ich Familie habe, ist meine Computerausstattung auf das notwendigste reduziert.."  (Im Hintergrund wird der Familienhamster von den Lüftern einer frei ansaugenden Nvidia Titan SLI Kombi angesaugt und zerschreddert...)
"..........  sagen sie meiner Frau nix davon..."


----------



## MichaelG (27. Januar 2020)

Roofl*


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## do0fY (27. Januar 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Sprachs und zeigt eine Zocker-Höhle vor dem Herrn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sagte nichts dergleichen. Weder, dass es eine Grundausstattung ist, noch dass ich so ein System für Word nutze  Ich sagte lediglich, dass ich keine Zeit habe, stundenlang zu zocken. Wenn ich aber Spiele, dann will ich mir keine Gedanken machen, ob ich auf Ultra Settings FPS Drops habe 
 Aber ich muss ja auch nicht 500km am Tag mit Auto fahren, nur weil ich nen AMG habe, oder? Da ist einfach kein Zusammenhang. Ich liebe technische Spielereien, das ist auch mein Job. Mir tut das Geld nicht weh und ich wollte es so haben. Auch wenn ich vielleicht ne Stunde im Schnitt pro Tag zocke. Und ich muss mich gott sei dank vor keiner Frau und keinen Kindern rechtfertigen


----------



## do0fY (27. Januar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Roofl*
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Jap, PRO. Wie aus meinemText auch hervorgeht...  

<3


----------



## McDrake (27. Januar 2020)

do0fY schrieb:


> . Und ich muss mich gott sei dank vor keiner Frau und keinen Kindern rechtfertigen


Das ist Pro 


Wir sind hier bissl sarkastisch. Muss so sein.


----------



## fud1974 (28. Januar 2020)

do0fY schrieb:


> Ich sagte nichts dergleichen. Weder, dass es eine Grundausstattung ist, noch dass ich so ein System für Word nutze  Ich sagte lediglich, dass ich keine Zeit habe, stundenlang zu zocken. Wenn ich aber Spiele, dann will ich mir keine Gedanken machen, ob ich auf Ultra Settings FPS Drops habe
> Aber ich muss ja auch nicht 500km am Tag mit Auto fahren, nur weil ich nen AMG habe, oder? Da ist einfach kein Zusammenhang. Ich liebe technische Spielereien, das ist auch mein Job. Mir tut das Geld nicht weh und ich wollte es so haben. Auch wenn ich vielleicht ne Stunde im Schnitt pro Tag zocke. Und ich muss mich gott sei dank vor keiner Frau und keinen Kindern rechtfertigen



Du kannst das machen wie du willst.  

Ich bin bei sowas der Letzte, der irgendwas dagegen sagt, da müsste ich mich bei anderen Sachen sonst auch rechtfertigen.

Aber die Formulierung war halt einfach nur eine Steilvorlage, die nicht zu verwandeln war ich mir, der Community, der Gesellschaft, der Menschheit und nicht zuletzt der Entropie des Multiversums schuldig. 

Ich sag ja auch nicht was für Geld ich für "Blödsinn" (der sicherlich weniger sinnvoll war als dein Equipment) auch schon ausgegeben habe. 

Dazu könnte der dreistellige Backlog an Spielen zählen den ich wohl nie aufarbeiten kann (manche davon aus PS2 Zeiten, ungelogen) oder nicht ganz billige Bücher im hochwertigen Druck
(die seit Jahrzehnten ungelesen im Schrank stehen teilweise mit Folie drum).

Wer schuldig ist, werfe den ersten Stein

*Klirr*


----------



## MichaelG (28. Januar 2020)

do0fY schrieb:


> Jap, PRO. Wie aus meinemText auch hervorgeht...
> 
> <3



Wenn ich über Tapatalk mit dem Handy schreibe und vergesse den Haken bei geschrieben mit Iphone über Tapatalk Pro wegzunehmen kommt der Spaß unten in die Fußleiste rein. Das schreibe ich nicht von mir aus.


----------



## fud1974 (28. Januar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn ich über Tapatalk mit dem Handy schreibe und vergesse den Haken bei geschrieben mit Iphone über Tapatalk Pro wegzunehmen kommt der Spaß unten in die Fußleiste rein. Das schreibe ich nicht von mir aus.



Tapatalk geht noch? Sollte das nicht hier schon vor 4 Jahren oder so abgeschaltet werden?


----------



## MichaelG (28. Januar 2020)

Geht noch. Hab zumindestens im Forum keine Probleme. Wenn ich auf die manchmal dazugehörigen verlinkten Artikel klicken will dann gibts allerdings Formatierungsprobleme und Werbebanner die sich bescheiden postieren. Aber rein im Forum kein Thema.


----------



## McDrake (28. Januar 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Tapatalk geht noch? Sollte das nicht hier schon vor 4 Jahren oder so abgeschaltet werden?



Hier gings doch um die Datenschutzrichtlinien.
Die hat Taptalk inzwischen übernommen und dieses Forum hier funzt wieder.

Ohne TT hätte wäre ich hier viel weniger aktiv.


----------



## MrFob (29. Januar 2020)

Ich wuerde mir noch ein paar von diesen curved screens dazu kaufen und einen Kreis draus bauen. Dann kannst du 360 grad VR ohne Brille haben.


----------



## Batze (29. Januar 2020)

Wer zum Start so ein Screen postet, sorry, der hat bei mir nicht viel, oder sagen wir mal ganz ehrlich, gar keine Reputation. 
Da sage ich noch nicht mal willkommen zu solchen Typen, mag ich einfach nicht.
Ich habe rein gar nichts dagegen wenn jemand ein Top System hat, aber als Angeberei gleich so zum Start, ne, das mag ich nicht.
Bist leider jetzt schon weg bei mit.
Oder sagen wir es mal so, falscher Einstand.


----------



## MrFob (30. Januar 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Wer zum Start so ein Screen postet, sorry, der hat bei mir nicht viel, oder sagen wir mal ganz ehrlich, gar keine Reputation.
> Da sage ich noch nicht mal willkommen zu solchen Typen, mag ich einfach nicht.
> Ich habe rein gar nichts dagegen wenn jemand ein Top System hat, aber als Angeberei gleich so zum Start, ne, das mag ich nicht.
> Bist leider jetzt schon weg bei mit.
> Oder sagen wir es mal so, falscher Einstand.



Echt? Ich finde das saugeil, wenn  jemand ein so cooles setup hat und das auch postet. Wenn ich die Kohle und den Platz haette wuerde ich mir auch eine coole "gamer cave" bauen und ich glaube ich wuerde es auch posten. Gerade auf einer Themenbezogenen Seite wie dieser finde ich das total angebracht.
Und Angeberei? Naja, ist Interpretationssache. Ich glaube er ist einfach stolz drauf sich so ein cooles setup aufgebaut zu haben und will das halt teilen. ich find's super und sehe gerne auch mehr Bilder von netten gaming rigs, egal ob von neuen oder alten usern. 
Immer her damt


----------



## fud1974 (30. Januar 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Wer zum Start so ein Screen postet, sorry, der hat bei mir nicht viel, oder sagen wir mal ganz ehrlich, gar keine Reputation.
> Da sage ich noch nicht mal willkommen zu solchen Typen, mag ich einfach nicht.
> Ich habe rein gar nichts dagegen wenn jemand ein Top System hat, aber als Angeberei gleich so zum Start, ne, das mag ich nicht.
> Bist leider jetzt schon weg bei mit.
> Oder sagen wir es mal so, falscher Einstand.



Also um es mal klar zu sagen, auch wenn ich das jetzt... nun sagen wir mal "humoristisch" interpretiert habe, so eine Aussage war nie meine Absicht.

Wie ich schon schrieb, möge ein jeder tun was ihm Spaß macht.


----------



## Batze (30. Januar 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Echt? Ich finde das saugeil, wenn  jemand ein so cooles setup hat und das auch postet. Wenn ich die Kohle und den Platz haette wuerde ich mir auch eine coole "gamer cave" bauen und ich glaube ich wuerde es auch posten. Gerade auf einer Themenbezogenen Seite wie dieser finde ich das total angebracht.
> Und Angeberei? Naja, ist Interpretationssache. Ich glaube er ist einfach stolz drauf sich so ein cooles setup aufgebaut zu haben und will das halt teilen. ich find's super und sehe gerne auch mehr Bilder von netten gaming rigs, egal ob von neuen oder alten usern.
> Immer her damt



Kapiert du nicht hast junger Padawan was ich sagen wollte. 
Aber ist Okey.
Bei manchen kommt der Tick eben etwas später. 
4 Monitore ........anderes was man so sieht usw. Sowas mag ich eben nicht das zu zeigen wenn man es selbst nicht hat.
Und Watercooled sehe ich da auch nicht bei den kleinen Rechner im Hintergrund. Manno lasst euch doch nicht mal wieder verkaspern.
Wir haben nicht viele User gerade hier, aber solche Spinner braucht es auch nicht unbedingt. Darauf kann ich gerne verzichten. Bringt uns hier nämlich nicht weiter.


----------



## MrFob (30. Januar 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Kapiert du nicht hast junger Padawan was ich sagen wollte.
> Aber ist Okey.
> Bei manchen kommt der Tick eben etwas später.
> 4 Monitore ........anderes was man so sieht usw. Sowas mag ich eben nicht das zu zeigen wenn man es selbst nicht hat.
> ...



Sorry, aber ich kapier's echt nicht.
Das hier "4 Monitore ........anderes was man so sieht usw. Sowas mag ich eben nicht das zu zeigen wenn man es selbst nicht hat." ergibt zwar schon rein grammatikalisch nicht so wirklich Sinn, aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann wuerde ich sagen, dein Neid ist eher dein eigenes Problem als seines.

Und wenn du meinst es ist ein Fake Bild, dann wuerde ich gerne wissen, wieso du sofort diesen Schluss ziehst.


----------



## McDrake (30. Januar 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Und wenn du meinst es ist ein Fake Bild, dann wuerde ich gerne wissen, wieso du sofort diesen Schluss ziehst.


Andere Möglichkeit: User einfach ignorieren. Wir hatten hier doch sogar mal nen offiziellen (?) Thread zum Thema "Zeigt eure Zockerplätze";
Wenn der Neuankömmling sich nur wichtig mache möchte, hat er hier wenig Publikum und wenn keine weiteren Einträge von ihm kommen, dann hat sich das Thema auch erledigt. So oder so: Wem schadet es, erst mal freundlich zu bleiben?


----------



## MrFob (30. Januar 2020)

Eben, kein Wunder, dass es so wenige neue User hier gibt, wenn man gleich so begruesst wird.


----------



## do0fY (8. Februar 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Wer zum Start so ein Screen postet, sorry, der hat bei mir nicht viel, oder sagen wir mal ganz ehrlich, gar keine Reputation.
> Da sage ich noch nicht mal willkommen zu solchen Typen, mag ich einfach nicht.
> Ich habe rein gar nichts dagegen wenn jemand ein Top System hat, aber als Angeberei gleich so zum Start, ne, das mag ich nicht.
> Bist leider jetzt schon weg bei mit.
> Oder sagen wir es mal so, falscher Einstand.



Angeben? Oh wei. Wie klein muss das eigene Ego sein um sowas als Angeberei zu interpretieren.  Wenn du drüber reden willst, können wir gerne einen Stuhlkreis bilden.



Batze schrieb:


> Kapiert du nicht hast junger Padawan was ich sagen wollte.
> Aber ist Okey.
> Bei manchen kommt der Tick eben etwas später.
> 4 Monitore ........anderes was man so sieht usw. Sowas mag ich eben nicht das zu zeigen wenn man es selbst nicht hat.
> ...



Ehm, du stellst also in Frage, dass es mein Setup ist, oder wie soll ich dein Neidlgelaber interpretieren?

Für dich mit Liebe!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Februar 2020)

do0fY schrieb:


> Für dich mit Liebe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

Okay, ich habe laut gelacht. Danke.

Hat jetzt schon das Zeug zum "Thread des Jahres 2020".


----------

